# 2 ALUMINIUM POCKET POACHERS



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi just thought you would like to see these before they go to Louis aka whipcrackdeadbunny
we put the holes in for the tubes so its a 2 in 1 POCKET POACHER NOW!








hope you like them
GOOD HUNTING LOUIS


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Now what can you say about them, i like them better than the brass, if you had one of them you wouldnt need a other slingshot, nice work, jeff


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I can't wait; they look absolutely great. I'm going try many types of bands, and I'm going to scare a lot of the local critters. Thanks mate, I owe you one.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lifetime hunting tools there. Don't get no better for sure.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Lifetime hunting tools there. Don't get no better for sure.


Thanks bill it means a lot to know the work we do is liked


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I want.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi just thought you would like to see these before they go to Louis aka whipcrackdeadbunny
> we put the holes in for the tubes so its a 2 in 1 POCKET HUNTER NOW!
> 
> 
> ...


I am not so keen on the classic milbro but those are very appealing.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everone there will be a slight name change on this catapult/slingshot from pocket hunters TO POCKET POACHER.
We would like to state it was never our intention to pass of our products as a hunter catapult the trade name of fish a member of this forum
we are sorry for any confusion that this may give rise to.
MILBRO PRO_SHOT UK
Pete


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

That is so cool ! Mere words just ain't enough !


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Which ones would be stronger against fork hits? The aluminium or the brass?


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> Which ones would be stronger against fork hits? The aluminium or the brass?


Hi the harder metal is the brass but the aluminium will take fork it no problem


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hi Pete great name POCKET POACHER thats what i have been calling my catapults that i make and sell on ebay LOL


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

lucifer93 said:


> Hi Pete great name POCKET POACHER thats what i have been calling my catapults that i make and sell on ebay LOL


hi louis hope your OK with it ? fast running out of names


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I can't wait; they look absolutely great. I'm going try many types of bands, and I'm going to scare a lot of the local critters. Thanks mate, I owe you one.


I can't wait to see what you get with them mate!


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Pete great name POCKET POACHER thats what i have been calling my catapults that i make and sell on ebay LOL


hi louis hope your OK with it ? fast running out of names








[/quote]

No worries Pete i am fine with it mate. I think your Pocket Poacher is a great name and a well thought out design. The whole reason for joining this site was for sharing new designs and ideas. I have made a great number of friends here and met some really great people. I Love your POCKET POACHER and feel it will become a instant classic


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Really nice one for the tube crowd. Like the adaptability of it. So how does ZA12 rate in hardness in comparison to brass and aluminum?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

smitty said:


> That is so cool ! Mere words just ain't enough !


That's what I told him.


----------



## terry13111 (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome! I love that design.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Came through this morning gents; I put some bands on these fine looking, light and sturdy, well sized catapults, they performed excellently. I'll be shooting all week, trying set-ups (though I've no tubes at the moment) and I'll have a written review (to the best of my ability, if you want me to cover something, please let me know) by this time next week; if all goes to plan. Let me say this for now though, they feel good and strong in the hands; they want to be gripped hard it seems, and they seem to hum with anticipation of the coming flurry. 
hehehe.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Really nice one for the tube crowd. Like the adaptability of it. So how does ZA12 rate in hardness in comparison to brass and aluminum?


A tensile strength would be good to know.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

When it come to the name, I'm going to call them after members of my family (my niece and nephew, probably) but I suggest something simple, like 'Hunter-series' or something like that. 'Pocket Poacher' is real nice if you're happy with that, that's what they used to call the original I believe, it's up to you though ...


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I think those would work great with some 1/2" gum rubber flats, a la Flatband Miller or Bunnybuster.

DH stole my thunder; "lifetime" was my first impression. While I'm a natural fork partisan these are truly magnificent slingshots. I hope this casting enterprise is around for a long, long time!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I think those would work great with some 1/2" gum rubber flats, a la Flatband Miller or Bunnybuster.
> 
> DH stole my thunder; "lifetime" was my first impression. While I'm a natural fork partisan these are truly magnificent slingshots. I hope this casting enterprise is around for a long, long time!


Hi just to let you know our main company is over 60 year old it was started by to brothers name COWARD they made gun sites for the war effort in bronze 
think we still have the masters will look them up and post pics if i can find them
Pete


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

I think i'll treat my nephew to one of these for Christmass Pete


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

HOGANCASTINGS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!! Great work as usual guys! Flatband


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Flatband said:


> HOGANCASTINGS ROCK!!!!!!!!!!! Great work as usual guys! Flatband


Thanks Gary that a grate complement from you ,we are designing a new slingshot just got the wood master to day would you be up for the trials of it .
Pete


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

This needs a bump. I have two of these slingshots and i must say if you could only have one slingshot for hunting this would be the one.


----------

